# Comments on hardscape.



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

get more driftwood and hide whatevers behind your tank.


----------



## Margit (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi, 

the wood is nice; and yes, definitely get more of it and add some rocks as well. The background looks unnatural, though... even plain black would be more appealing

But your hardscape should really be informed by the fish you want to keep. What are your stocking plans?


----------



## Stiletto (Jan 6, 2009)

Hrmm more driftwood? I have plenty more I can use. Not sure where else to put it and still have some open space after all the plants are in.

Stock is probably going to be 2 angels, 4 bolivian rams, 12 black skirt tetras, and a pictus.

The BG hides all the tank equipment and I like the 3D effect. I suppose it fit in better when the tank was just an unplanted cichlid tank with matching rocks. I modified it and gave it a fresh coat of drylok but it should look great once it gets "gunked" up again. Heres how it looked before.







[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Should have kept it the way it was and just added plants! That was great! I like it now, but it is much less "wow"...


----------



## Vonzorfox (Nov 22, 2007)

That is definitely different but I like it. It gives some depth to the tank. For sure add lots more plants. I would ditch the stubby wood on the left front corner. Some moss would look great on the right.


----------



## Stiletto (Jan 6, 2009)

over_stocked said:


> Should have kept it the way it was and just added plants! That was great! I like it now, but it is much less "wow"...


Part of me regrets cutting it up. The main reason I did it was because all the caves and ledges actually took up a tremendous amount of tank volume. It was like impossible to keep clean too. All the detrious collected under the bottom ledges. And well the other thing was the fish liked all the caves so much they never came out. It was like an empty tank when you looked at it.

I made a few tweaks to the layout and after dinner Ill see what you guys think.


----------



## warhead_71 (Mar 7, 2011)

Not a fan of the driftwood... it's just out of scale with the "city-scape". I'd try to get both plants and other hardscape pieces that match the same scale... I think it'd look great with mosses and dwarf plants. Maybe a few bonzai trees made from smaller driftwood and xmas moss. Or maybe try to make it look like the Hanging Gardens of Babylon with weeping moss or other trailing plants.


----------



## Stiletto (Jan 6, 2009)

*All planted!*

Ok so my plants came today. And here she is after initial planting.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Now hopefully I don't kill them all.

Let me know what you think.


----------

